# Which Cleaning agency to choose for JLT



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in a 50m2 studio in JLT and I need to get it cleaned, like basic stuff, windows, ground, bathroom, kitchen and balcony. 

I know there is a list of agencies in the sticky thread, but I was wondering which one you have had good experiences with and which one you would suggest. Also do all serve in all districts or some dont in JLT? 

I tried to google them one by one, but they either dont have a website, or it sucks.



> There are numerous cleaning agencies, and the going rate is Dhs 25-30 per hour. There is usually a 4 hour minimum.
> 
> Howdra 04 227 2726
> Al Jarsh Maid Services 04 225 3772
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

For those who did offer no help but wondering what I did p), I chose Helpers and I am quiet pleased with the job she did. I was not even home when she cleaned the place. 

Helpers Co 04 393 3777


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Could ask your security desk, that's what I did when I lived in JLT, they should have some reliable contacts.


----------

